# Rating protection is here for you



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Looks like someone tried to get me but Uber blocked the bad rating. All those rating reasons came in at the same time. I have a 4.93 rating with 453 five stars.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber is a freakin life saver!


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Adonix (Jan 7, 2019)

Cool man, i wish this could be for uberEats also


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Looks like someone tried to get me but Uber blocked the bad rating. All those rating reasons came in at the same time. I have a 4.93 rating with 453 five stars.


They are brainwashing you to be scared.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

LOL now I know where Comedy Central gets its material.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Looks like someone tried to get me but Uber blocked the bad rating. All those rating reasons came in at the same time. I have a 4.93 rating with 453 five stars.


I'll give them credit, at least they put forth some effort to address rating problems.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Looks like someone tried to get me but Uber blocked the bad rating. All those rating reasons came in at the same time. I have a 4.93 rating with 453 five stars.


Two years with Uber and never heard or seen an actual screen shot of "ratings protection "

Did you initiate, or did Uber do this proactively?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Uber did, I just was stopping for lunch and noticed it. I’m pretty sure I know which rider did it too.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Looks like someone tried to get me but Uber blocked the bad rating


No surefire way of knowing though, don't you think...


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

You mean Uber might have just sent that just for fun?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> You mean Uber might have just sent that just for fun?


It was another glitch, disregard.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> You mean Uber might have just sent that just for fun?


The algorithm likes to mess with our brains so that's a possibility.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> The algorithm likes to mess with our brains so that's a possibility.


Physchological warfare!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Looks like someone tried to get me but Uber blocked the bad rating. All those rating reasons came in at the same time. I have a 4.93 rating with 453 five stars.


Ratings "protection" is a fraud.

Most unfair ratings will still make it through.

Any benefit that results in increased ratings will be offset by both companies pushing the goalposts further back via raising the minimum rating requirements.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

what a joke


----------

